# Veränderbares Excel Diagramm in VB-Oberfläche



## wernair (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein am ersten Blick relativ simples Problem, das mich jetzt aber bereits seit einigen Wochen auf trab hält... Ich komme alleine nicht mehr weiter und hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!
Ich arbeite zur Zeit an einem Programm zur Startphasenberechnung für
Flugzeuge. Dies ist ein Projekt an meiner Universität! Also Grundlage der
Berechnungen verwende ich einen C++ - Code der mittlerweile schon
fertig programiert ist. Die errechneten Werte sollen in Folge an VB übergeben werden bzw. wird eine Reihe von Daten in eine .txt Datei geschrieben. Jetzt zu meinem Problem: Ich muss ein Excel-Diagramm mit den werten der .txt Datei in VB darstellen. Dies soll nach dem Aufruf der Funtionen aus C++ erfolgen! Ich habe bereits mit dem Excel-OLE herumgespielt, komme aber auf keinen Grünen Zweig! Habe keinen Weg gefunden, die Werte aus der .txt dem OLE zu übergeben. Auch MSChart habe ich probiert, jedoch ist das Diagramm zu komliziert dafür. Versuche mit diversen ActiveX Komponenten sind ebenfalls erfolglos geblieben....

VIELEN, VIELEN DANK für JEDE Hilfe
Werner


----------



## thekorn (25. Januar 2004)

*microsoft hilft!*

hi,
man mags kaum glauben, aber die beste hilfe gibt es direkt beim hersteller, ich hoffe das hilft dir,  auf jeden fall

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;142387 

gruß
thekorn


----------



## melwin (3. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,
Nun, ih habe ungefähr das gleich Problem.
Ich muss 40 Werte (x,y) in ein Koordinatensystem in Vb visualisieren.
Nun, die Werte speichert das Programm in den Variablen w1 bis w40. Ich habe mir gedacht, dass das am einfachsten mit Excel gehen würde. Wenn jemand etwas anderes weiß, ... ich bin nicht abgeneigt.
Wie kann ich aus diesen Werten ein Koordinatensystem in Excel erstellen? (Das Koordinatensystem muss nicht in die Vb Form eingebaut werden. es reicht, wenn es in Excel zu sehen ist.)
Die Supportseite von Microsoft bringt mir nicht viel, da ich nicht weiß, was ich damit anfangen soll.

PS:
Ist wirklich wichtig. Gibt eine Note in der Schule... *heul*
THX


----------



## Retlaw (3. Februar 2004)

Verwende für die Werte lieber ein Array, ist sauberer und spart eine Menge Arbeit  
Koordinatensystem:
Du zeichnest zwei Linien (X-/Y-Achse) auf eine Form, "verschönerst" das Ganze durch beschriftung, Markierungen, usw. und zeichnest einen einfachen Punkt auf folgende Koordinaten:
X-Wert aus dem Array + Abstand des Nullpunkts vom linken Form-Rand.
Y-Wert aus dem Array + Abstand des Nullpunkts vom oberen Form-Rand.

Hier ist das Array von Vorteil, da du das in einer Schleife machen kannst, mit 40 Variablen musst du die Anweisungen für jeden Punkt wiederholen und die Anzahl der Punkte ist fest vorgegeben.

Damit das dann auch gut aussieht musst du die Koordinaten auf die Maßeinheit der Form umrechnen.


----------



## melwin (3. Februar 2004)

Hi,
Erstmal thx für deine Hilfe.
Jetzt noch ein problem.
Ich hab da eine Schleife, in der er als G(t) immer den zuletzt errechneten Wert einsetzen soll.
Das ist ja kein Problem. Bloß das Ergebnis soll er ja speichern, damit ich daraus eine Grafik machen kann.
G(t+1) = G(t) + 0,9 G(t) +2
***********************************************************
G(0+1) = 0 + 0,9 * 0 +2 = 2                        
G(1+1) = 2 + 0,9 * 2 +2 = 5,8
G(2+2) = 5,8+ 0,9 * 5,8 + 5,8 = 16,82
usw..

Wie kann ich das als Code realisieren, dass er das erste Ergebnis in G0 speichert, das zweite in G1, dritte in G2 usw..?


----------



## thekorn (3. Februar 2004)

*.formulaR1C1*

nabend,
die lösung habe ich mal als beispiel angehängt.
will man in excel eine formel eingeben muss man den befehl .FormularR1C1 benutzen. also hier (anstatt .value) .FormulaR1C1 = "=R[-1]C+0.9*R[-1]C+2"

gruß
thekorn


----------



## melwin (3. Februar 2004)

Einfach genial!
Vielen vielen Dank!


----------

